# Stan Lee is the victim of a great injustice



## Kramodlog (Jan 22, 2014)

He won't be making an cameo in the Guardian of the Galaxy film. Apparently he doesn't appear in a film if he is not responsable for their creation. 

But mister Lee, you are responsable for Groot! When he fought Hulk!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 22, 2014)

Who's Stanlee?


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 22, 2014)

Stalin's broski.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 22, 2014)

Uncle Lee?


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 22, 2014)

Only commies have mustaches.


----------



## jasper (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank gawd, his cameos have gotten older than him.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 22, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Only commies have mustaches.




I know, right?  Why _is _that?



jasper said:


> Thank gawd, his cameos have gotten older than him.




Seconded.  Firmly seconded.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 22, 2014)

They have something to hide. 

I found them cute.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 22, 2014)

...

"Worlds first reality superhero story".  Wow just wow. You mean, no one has made reality superhero stories? No one?

I never made my enworld pbp "Salton City Needs Heroes!"

[ Note I accidentally pressed reply mid post. More examples of reality superhero stories to come ]

David Schwartz never created the comic * Idolized * ?
Jonathan Ross never created the comic * America's got powers * ?
Stan Lee never created the TV series * Who wants to be a super hero * or the web series * Academy of Heroes * ?


You get the point.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 22, 2014)

goldomark said:


> They have something to hide.
> 
> I found them cute.




Yeah, they are kinda cute.  And so mysterious!


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 23, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Yeah, they are kinda cute.  And so mysterious!



Hitler's deep blue eyes were so entense.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 23, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Hitler's deep blue eyes were so entense.




Wait ... he didn't like Commies too much and yet he had a mustache.  Just what's going on here!


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 23, 2014)

Read his bio by Ian Kershaw. After WWI, some German solider sort of did a communist up rising in Bavaria, if I remember correctly. Hitler was like the 2nd in the command or something... and a commie. The up rising didn't last, but already his gift of the gab was evident. 

Kershaw speculates that Hitler just wanted to stay in the army, a place where the hobo he was sort of belonged, a family of sorts. The end of the War ment his days there were numbered. He probably would have embrassed any ideology or religion to stay there, to have a purpose.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 23, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Read his bio by Ian Kershaw. After WWI, some German solider sort of did a communist up rising in Bavaria, if I remember correctly. Hitler was like the 2nd in the command or something... and a commie. The up rising didn't last, but already his gift of the gab was evident.
> 
> Kershaw speculates that Hitler just wanted to stay in the army, a place where the hobo he was sort of belonged, a family of sorts. The end of the War ment his days there were numbered. He probably would have embrassed any ideology or religion to stay there, to have a purpose.




But what about his art?


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 23, 2014)

He was a misundertoof artist.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes, he certainly was.  Did you ever see that movie they made about Hitler and his art?  It looked interesting but I never got around to peepin' it.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 23, 2014)

Do you mean _Max_? I neversaw it. Got good reviewers.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that was it.  Came out a few years ago.  Maybe I'll have to Netflix it or something.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 23, 2014)

Not on netflix. 

Also, John Cusack is in it...


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 23, 2014)

I think that's a rare double oof.  Cusack has been in some good stuff, though.  The Thin Red Line, Being John Malkovich, Identity, Hot Tub Time Machine and ... Con Air.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 23, 2014)

jasper said:


> Thank gawd, his cameos have gotten older than him.



I loved anticipating his cameos.  I even liked his animated "cameos" in Ultimate Spider-man (and his amazing S.H.I.E.L.D. friends)


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 23, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> I think that's a rare double oof.  Cusack has been in some good stuff, though.  The Thin Red Line, Being John Malkovich, Identity, Hot Tub Time Machine and ... Con Air.



Yeah, I just think he is overrated and cast in roles of intellectuals or dark and mysterious man, without being any of those.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 23, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Yeah, I just think he is overrated and cast in roles of intellectuals or dark and mysterious man, without being any of those.




That's totally fair.  He's also a lot like Clooney, Cage and Reeves in the fact that he always plays himself.  Doesn't matter the role, you get John Cusack when you cast John Cusack.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 23, 2014)

Pretty much. 

Cage. He was also in Con Air.


----------



## The_Silversword (Jan 24, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> I think that's a rare double oof.  Cusack has been in some good stuff, though.  The Thin Red Line, Being John Malkovich, Identity, Hot Tub Time Machine and ... Con Air.




You left off 'Better Off Dead", what the hell man!?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 24, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Cage. He was also in Con Air.




Yeah, and our boy Malkovich, too.  Plus Buscemi.  Decent cast, terrible movie.



The_Silversword said:


> You left off 'Better Off Dead", what the hell man!?




I don't remember it so it must be terrible.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 24, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Yeah, and our boy Malkovich, too.  Plus Buscemi.  Decent cast, terrible movie.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember it so it must be terrible.



And yet we rememer Con Air. I also remember a woman screaming at the screen when Buscemi was playing with the little girl. 

Who does that?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 24, 2014)

goldomark said:


> And yet we rememer Con Air. I also remember a woman screaming at the screen when Buscemi was playing with the little girl.
> 
> Who does that?




That we do.  And some psychopath.  Gotta feel sorry for whoever she was with.  Poor bastard.  And that scene was stupid.  He didn't even kill the girl.  No balls, man.  No balls at all.  I remember how lame I thought that was.  If there was no other reason to hate that movie (Cyrus the Virus, dur hur) that one scene alone would be enough.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jan 24, 2014)

Stan Lee's Cameos is one of the jokes of the Lego Marvel Universe game. Unlike the Harry Potter games, where you rescue Students in Peril, or Batman 2, where you rescue Citizens in Peril, in LMU, you rescue Stan Lee In Peril. At the end of the level, he makes a comment about it.

One of the better jokes of the game.
Sadly.
Wish the game was better.


----------



## The_Silversword (Jan 24, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> I don't remember it so it must be terrible.




You dont remember it? You need to watch that, stat! Its got raisins in it, you like raisins.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 24, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> You dont remember it? You need to watch that, stat! Its got raisins in it, you like raisins.




Raisins are terrible.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 24, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Raisins are terrible.



If I may suggest. Buy some raison without seeds in them. Wash and dry them. Put them in the freezer on a plate. They will become frozen candies. Like mini-sorbets!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 24, 2014)

goldomark said:


> If I may suggest. Buy some raison without seeds in them. Wash and dry them. Put them in the freezer on a plate. They will become frozen candies. Like mini-sorbets!




That sounds less gross but, at the same time, like a hell of a lot of work for something gross.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 24, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> That sounds less gross but, at the same time, like a hell of a lot of work for something gross.



It is pretty fast to make. And they can decorate your homemade gelato. Just serve the gelato in martini glasses, add the frozen raisins and a leaf of fresh mint. Sassy!


----------



## The_Silversword (Jan 25, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Raisins are terrible.




I agree, I dont like raisins either, its like youre eating old, dried out grapes or something, but it was a line from the movie, it was funny if you understood the context, theres alot of really good lines in that movie, like "Now thats a real shame when folks be throwin away a perfectly good white boy like that."  or "Gee, im real sorry your mom blew up Ricky" or "I want my two dollars!". Serioulsy dude, if you get a chance check out 'Better Off Dead', its easily Cusack's finest movie, way better than Con Air anyways. Its one of my all time favorite movies of all time, ALL TIME!!!


----------



## The_Silversword (Jan 25, 2014)

goldomark said:


> It is pretty fast to make. And they can decorate your homemade gelato. Just serve the gelato in martini glasses, add the frozen raisins and a leaf of fresh mint. Sassy!




Sassy is not the word I would have used.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 25, 2014)

The_Silversword said:


> Sassy is not the word I would have used.



Which word would you have used?


----------



## The_Silversword (Jan 25, 2014)

A word that would probably get me banned, but I dunno, sassy doesnt really seem to fit, I thought sassy was a polite way of saying someone is rude and disrespectful? So youre saying your homemade gelato is rude and disrespectful?


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 25, 2014)

The definition of sassy I get is this one: lively, bold, and full of spirit; cheeky.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2014)

goldomark said:


> The definition of sassy I get is this one: lively, bold, and full of spirit; cheeky.




That sounds more like what I would call sassy.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 27, 2014)

goldomark said:


> It is pretty fast to make. And they can decorate your homemade gelato. Just serve the gelato in martini glasses, add the frozen raisins and a leaf of fresh mint. Sassy!




It may be sassy but it's still gross.  Raisins are gross, bro.

I'm not a fruit person.  I likes my veggies just fine, though.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 27, 2014)

Fruit are nature's candy. Apologize immediately!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 27, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Fruit are nature's candy. Apologize immediately!




No way, bro.  Fruit just ain't good.  Veggies pwn fruit hard.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 27, 2014)

They both are good in their own ways. Apologize!


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 27, 2014)

goldomark said:


> They oth are good in their own ways. Apologize!




No way, brah.  Fruit is just terrible.  Never liked it.  Veggies are the clear betters here.  I mean, broccoli or banana?  It's obviously broccoli.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 27, 2014)

You should try a dry raisin and grated carrots salad.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 27, 2014)

No.  I hate raisins.  There's some fruits I can handle but raisins are not on that list.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 27, 2014)

Reminds you of animal crap?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Reminds you of animal crap?




In defense of that remark, I would like to point out the strong resemblance to rabbit feces. *gag* *shudder*


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 27, 2014)

I had a friend who couldn't eat raisins and olives for a long time cause it reminded him of cat poo. His mom was breathing tons of cats and apparently they would crap in his cereal bowl, making eating raisin bran a risky endeavor.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 28, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Reminds you of animal crap?




Nope.  They just taste bad.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 28, 2014)

:nonono:


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 28, 2014)

:yesyesyes:


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 28, 2014)

Weren't you taught that no means no?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 28, 2014)

No.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 28, 2014)

Umm...


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 28, 2014)

I know, right?


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 28, 2014)

I feel like I was the prisoner of a dickwolf.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds likely.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 28, 2014)

It explains the urge for a cigarette.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 29, 2014)

And then maybe a nap?


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah but I have to make small talk.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 29, 2014)

Probably cuddle, too.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jan 30, 2014)

Depends on sweat levels.


----------

